# THE CAPITAL CAIRO | OIA Towers | 111m x 2 | 365ft x 2 | 30 fl | U/C



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

Owner : EDGE Holdings
Architect :YBA
Contractor : SIAC



> #OIA Towers | Mixed Use | 2 Towers | 30 fl | 111 m | U/C
> 
> 
> The Oia Towers project is located in the most famous location in the New Administrative Capital in the Downtown area MU 19 specifically, Oia Towers is surrounded by four roads and axes the Main axis of Mohammed bin Zayed, Al Masa Hotel, Green River and The Central Park of the New Capital, This...
> ...


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

they broke ground 🎉🎉


----------

